# CC Wit or not? - Wy3944



## Dan2 (5/8/13)

Brewed my first wit 12 days ago and pitched 3944. I've read that it's a slow worker - confirmed. Looks like it's done now though.
When I chilled the starter to pour off excess beer before pitching, it really didn't want to clear.
Seeing as the style is cloudy anyway - am I wasting my time CC'ing?
Does anyone else CC their wit?


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (6/8/13)

I have made a few wits now. Never bothered to cc as they are supposed to be cloudy anyway.


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/8/13)

a wit should be cloudy in appearance, so dont bother with the CC.

incase you have the same issue......I recently went straight from secondary to the keg and the beer was white, really white becasue of the heavy amount of yeast suspended in the beer ( it was only 6days old, yours at 12 shouldnt have that issue).

To reduce that white yeast in suspension ( the keg was fully carbed ) I let the pressure out of the keg and left it for 5days to uncarb, then added a bit of pressure, like 5 kpa, enough to get the settled yeast out of the keg. ( as the pressure/carbonation reduced the yeast fell out of suspension at room temp too)

re-gassed her and I now have a cloudy gold/straw witbier.





Whats your recipe?


----------



## Dan2 (6/8/13)

Pratty1 said:


> Whats your recipe?


45% flaked wheat, 45% pale malt, 10% wheat malt, a few salts added to filtered rainwater, 25g Saaz first wort, 20g coriander, 60g of fresh orange peel which would've dried to 20g.

Previous starters with different yeasts have settled pretty quick and dense with an overnight chill. This one chilled for at least 24 hrs and started to clear a little at the top third, but no real dense layer.
I guess this style might suit bottling better than kegging, so each serve can be aggitated to get yeasty goodness swimming again.
I forsee the last third to half of the keg will be clear.

Might give it one more day at 20°C to clean up (makes it 2 weeks total) then straight into the keg.


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/8/13)

That looks the goods on paper.

20g coriander - where in the boil?


----------



## jimmy01 (6/8/13)

Dan2 said:


> 45% flaked wheat, 45% pale malt, 10% wheat malt, a few salts added to filtered rainwater, 25g Saaz first wort, 20g coriander, 60g of fresh orange peel which would've dried to 20g.
> 
> Previous starters with different yeasts have settled pretty quick and dense with an overnight chill. This one chilled for at least 24 hrs and started to clear a little at the top third, but no real dense layer.
> I guess this style might suit bottling better than kegging, so each serve can be aggitated to get yeasty goodness swimming again.
> ...


Hi Dan

Have you brewed this recipe before? Pratty's question about where you intend to add the coriander in the boil is a good one. Wit is one my favourite styles. I have actually dialled back the coriander over time. I started with 20g crushed seed, 5 mins pre flameout for a 24l batch. I now only add 12g. I found the higher rates resulted in a slightly astringent taste that I didn't like. Adding it earlier might have a similar effect. Might be my personal taste, but my mates seem to prefer the later versions too. Otherwise recipe looks good

I wouldn't CC it either.

good luck


----------



## Dan2 (6/8/13)

Coriander added 5min to flame out, orange peel 10 min.
1st time with this recipe.
Tried a K&K wit last year - Coopers wheat kit, 1 tin coopers wheat malt, 1kg honey, steeped orange & coriander for ??
Got a real funky taste that wouldn't go away. I put it down to the honey. But a few days ago I got the same taste from the hydrometer reading. I was spewin - thought the whole batch was a dumper. But now that taste has gone. The wit flavour I've come to know from commercial examples is shining through, and I can't wait to carb it up.
Maybe the K&K version was kegged too early. Just checked records and I CC'd the K&K brew on the 10th day - same day I got the funky taste from this brew
I started this one at 17°C and gradually bumped it to 20°C over about 6 days. Been there for a week now.
Most brews I've been getting to FG in 2-5 days then CC for 4-5, but 3944 being a slow worker, might need that extra time after hitting FG to clean up it's mess.


----------



## Dan2 (15/8/13)

Been in the keg for almost a week.
I forced/rocked carbed it and started drinking the next day - very tasty!
I'm wondering if it'll get clearer as I get to the end of the keg, but at the moment it's nice and cloudy.

I can see this one easily becoming a regular on my taps.


----------

